# touchpad or nexus 7



## hotppcchickie (Jul 20, 2012)

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Boys,[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I need some advice. I was looking to buy another touchpad, but am now thinking I should just buy the nexus 7. Granted its smaller(which is Cool) but I am guessing it has much better specs and already has jb, clean an easy. Also not much more expensive. [/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]What's ur advice?[/background]


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Galaxy Note 8.0 that's coming out... better specs- but not as good of a screen (or maybe quite similar)- if you want "smaller"

But if you're a size queen- wait for the new nexus 10 coming out shortly


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hotppcchickie said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Boys,[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I need some advice. I was looking to buy another touchpad, but am now thinking I should just buy the nexus 7. Granted its smaller(which is Cool) but I am guessing it has much better specs and already has jb, clean an easy. Also not much more expensive. [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]What's ur advice?[/background]


Just curious, what is making you think that a different tablet is the way to go? I've seen a lot of folks say they were ditching their Ipad for their TouchPad. You might want to find a store that has several of the tablets that you are considering and do a side by side comparison. I did that in an Apple Store and even though they were not too happy to see me comparing their sacred tablet to something else, they did not chase me off. I found the TouchPad comparable to the Ipad in screen appeal, speed and apps. I have played around with other Android tablets in the store and unless having a 16:9 screen ratio or a high res camera on the back is a deal breaker, BTW Ipad is a 4:3 like the TouchPad, I saw no reason to switch to one of them.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nexus 7, no doubt about it.


----------



## thro (Jan 28, 2013)

hotppcchickie,

First you need to give more info like what will it be used for? how much space you need? how much you want to spend? portability, etc.
I have a touchpad and was looking to buy another tabletI. I looked at the nexus 7 32gb for around $250 and liked it but the screen size compared to my galaxy S3 (4.7") was not worth it for me to go to a 7". I like my tablet to have a bigger screen. The nexus 10 32gb for $500 is too expensive and I refuse to spend that much on a tablet. I just bought a 32gb touchpad in like new condition for $140. The touchpad is a little bulky and heavy compared to newer tablets but the price is right.

Good Luck


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

I love my touchpad but I would choose the nexus 7...great Form factor and the full support from Google. you would be the first on who gets key lime pie. Touchpad users probably never... :,-(


----------



## hotppcchickie (Jul 20, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> Galaxy Note 8.0 that's coming out... better specs- but not as good of a screen (or maybe quite similar)- if you want "smaller"
> 
> But if you're a size queen- wait for the new nexus 10 coming out shortly


Is the note a phone? I don't want a contract w cell co...


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

hotppcchickie said:


> Boys,
> I need some advice. I was looking to buy another touchpad, but am now thinking I should just buy the nexus 7. Granted its smaller(which is Cool) but I am guessing it has much better specs and already has jb, clean an easy. Also not much more expensive.
> 
> What's ur advice?


I recently got asked a similar question on my YouTube Page.

sam marcus 4 days ago

do you think this is better﻿ than the nexus 7
Reply ·


























RolandDeschain79 4 days ago

[background=transparent][background=transparent][background=transparent]It really depends on your needs. The HP TouchPad is bigger than the Nexus 7 but you might prefer smaller. They have very similar specs but are different sizes. Like an ipad vs ipad mini.﻿ I give the HP TouchPad bonus points for not natively supporting Android but you might not enjoy playing with the Rom and software. Its like Apples to Androids







[/background][/background][/background]
I think personal preference and needs plays a large factor. Personally I'm still happy with my HP TouchPad as it meets my tablets needs. Having a higher resolution screen won't change my usage and seems frivolous to me for the extra money. I'm a tall fellow with large hands so I prefer a larger device to hold. I would also recommend heading over to best buy for a more hands on inspection of the available tablets in your price range.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I have one of each. My nexus 7 has good battery life (1% drop after 20 hours of standby), but there are times I want a larger tablet. Both are plenty fast.

If you're handy, there are 32 gb TP's on fleebay for about $75 if you want to try to debrick one. (Often they come w/o chargers and cables tho.) I picked up two, hoping to get one working and one booted up perfectly after 60 minutes of charging. The other one will need more work, but I haven't taken the time yet.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Note 8.0 is coming out shortly- and it is not a phone. It's a full fledged tablet which will feature Samsungs S Pen tech- which is pretty interesting to say the least.

Here's your options (at the moment with pros/ cons)

10"
ASUS Transformer Pad Infinity- better resolution than the Galaxy Note 10.1, Touchpad, and other 10 inch tablets besides Nexus 10 (HDMI out, SD Card Expansion)
Also- you can get the dock- which turns it into a Netbook basically and adds another 5 hours of battery life
iPad- better resolution than most tablets and more apps which are specific for tablets (no hard drive expansion)
Galaxy Note 10.1- Better resolution than the Touchpad, with S Pen tech and great note taking capabilites for work purposes, notes, lists, etc There's also Photoshop Mobile on it- which I find quite interesting and there's a decent amount of features already baked into that as well as Samsungs own programs to take advantage of the S Pen (SD Card expansion, Samsung Allshare Cast which MIRROS the screen onto your HDTV for $80)
Nexus10- great resolution, quad core processor, yet small RAM and storage space is limited (I don't believe it contains SD card expansion)

7"
Nexus 7 or iPad mini- neither I believe have SD Expansion or HDMI out
Nexus 7 is quad core- nice size shape, good resolution screen.

I think you should wait/ hold off until May/ June. That is usually when the new tablets come out. Nexus 7 and 10 will be refreshed/ updated.
The Nexus 10 will probably remain same form- maybe slightly smaller- yet it'll finally get a quad core processor like it should've had to begin with.
Samsung will unveil their 8" Note at MWC- which will probably be a nice tablet overall. But their resolutions aren't as good as the ipad/ Nexus 10.
iPad will look like the iPad mini form- and the iPad mini will get a retina display
If you want Google tablet- go with something Google is a part of- as previously said- they get full support and better updates than any other manufacturer- unless you're into rooting/ different ROMS- then you can be on the bleeding edge.

Samsung's Note lineup has Jelly Bean on it. Googles will probably get Key Lime Pie faster than any other manufacturer.

In all honesty- the resolution should be a deciding factor as a $200 Nexus 7 is a good resolution but nowhere near as close as the Nexus 10.
If you're big into using your tablet for movies, pictures, etc- I'd choose one with the best resolution possible.
Even the Kindle Fire HD has a great resolution- but I've never owned one or played with it long enough to say it should be "on the list."

And I'll start the argument- by saying- that the Touchpad is nowhere near as fast as the iPad4, nor is its resolution. And nowhere near as smooth as any quad core tablet I've played with.]

Also- processors- Tegra 3 isn't as good as Qualcomms S4 pro- which will be unleased in most tablets this year (vendors are chosing that compared to the Tegra not only for it's "horsepower" but because it's more energy efficient)

Samsung is creating the 5 Octa processor: Two sets of quad-core processors. In a phone/tablet. They use ARM's big.LITTLE architecture, which is like having an automatic switch for flipping between performance and energy efficiency- similar to Touchpads switching/ combining both processors to speed up/ keep it low running energy wise as well. However- it seems that this processor from Samsung isn't updating it's graphic side- just it's power side.

To sum it up- IF Samsung made better screens for it's tablets they'd probably be better than the iPad- minus Android not having as many tablet specific apps as Apple. Weird thing is- Samsung was the supplier for most of Apples tablets- but I don't think they can "steal" their tech. The S Pen feature is quite unique and offers a great amount of potential IMO


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Salvation27 laid out all the details quite well. 
Right before Christmas I was looking at the N7 or TP for my mom and ended up getting a 16gb Touchpad for her off eBay for $110. Had a hard time justifying the $100 or so difference, then the N7 went on sale for $150, which would have been the way to go if I hadn't already gotten the TP, but the larger screen is better for her (and me).

If u are comparing 10" tablets, the Touchpad is tough to beat for the money with CM9/10 on it. I also picked up a cheap iPad faux leather case with rechargeable Bluetooth keyboard for $25 a and am quite pleased with it (sometimes a key sticks and I get a bunch of repeating letters).

I also have a pair of Vzw Motorola 8.2 xyBoard's (8") with ICS on them 16gb, dual 1.2ghz. One is my wife's, one is dad's and they are both happy with them. There is literally no development happening for it, so its stuck unrooted at ICS 4.0.1. They run great and are widescreen format and are very portable/easy to hold. However, without root, recovery & ability to remove bloatware, it's just not as good as my Touchpad to me.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I looked at other fire-sale tablets and w/o rom development, they just suck.

My 70 y.o) mother had indicated she was interested in a reader. She's pretty comfortable with her computer, but also said no more cell phones, since she didn't want to learn a new one. I thought I'd let her borrow one of my TP's, but can't imagine that going well. She's had cataract surgery in both eyes now and the TP display is quite large, but I think it'd be overwhelming and I can't pop in from my computer to fix things on it. Then there's the possibility she'll let the battery go dead....

I suspect I'll show it to her and she'll change her mind. Maybe a Kindle would be the best route to go... less stuff to learn.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm waiting till the 2nd generation Nexus 7 comes out or the Galaxy Note 8. Then I'll probably sell my 32GB TP and 32GB iPod touch 4th gen, and I should be left with around a $100 bill (or less) to pay to get the 32gb 2nd gen N7. I could probably sell both devices for about $100-125 each. If the Galaxy Note 8 has MicroSD card support, I might get that instead though.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> I'm waiting till the 2nd generation Nexus 7 comes out or the Galaxy Note 8. Then I'll probably sell my 32GB TP and 32GB iPod touch 4th gen, and I should be left with around a $100 bill (or less) to pay to get the 32gb 2nd gen N7. I could probably sell both devices for about $100-125 each. If the Galaxy Note 8 has MicroSD card support, I might get that instead though.


Then you can stick a 128GB micro SD card in it.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

When the TP's came out (I was too late for the fire sale), I planned to sell our Nook Colors, but refurbs could be had for about $100 and they weren't worth anything so I gave mine to my sister-in-law and my wife wanted to keep hers.

I was going to do something similar and buy a Nexus 10, but with JB, decided to keep it instead.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

The current Note 10.1 can handle 64gb or higher- if you format in Fat32.

And "Glyde.com" has Nexus7s for $150


----------

